# Indiana State Beekeepers: 2/20/2010



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

The Indiana State Beekeepers will be having our spring meeting this Saturday - Feb 20th - in Marion at the Ivy Tech campus. 

Details, agenda & directions here:
http://www.hoosierbuzz.com/


----------

